# PR card after 2012



## lethal_dose (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all,

I landed in Toronto on 21st August 2011 and went back to UAE on September 2011. I got my Health card and my sin card. I wonder why I did not receive my PR card till now? Anyone who is outside Canada is experiencing the same delay? According to the updated cic website, it takes 47 working days..??:confused2: I want to go back to Toronto coz I loved it


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lethal_dose said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I landed in Toronto on 21st August 2011 and went back to UAE on September 2011. I got my Health card and my sin card. I wonder why I did not receive my PR card till now? Anyone who is outside Canada is experiencing the same delay? According to the updated cic website, it takes 47 working days..??:confused2: I want to go back to Toronto coz I loved it


PR cards are not, I believe, shipped to outside Canada. You can re-enter on your stamped documents from August, 2011.


----------



## lethal_dose (Jun 22, 2010)

I know they are not shipped outside canada, I have provided an address of a close relative who will dhl them to us... but does the time seem extremely long?


----------



## lethal_dose (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you Auld Yin, so i can enter with the stamped documents, but the question is: doesn't that subject me to any type of trouble or obstacles at the airport?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe. My husband was told he had to apply for a 'travel document'. That, together with the stamped documents and his passport, would give him permission to enter the country as a pr. (he had planned to go to a conference in the US shortly after we landed as permanent residents in Canada).

See Application for a Travel Document (Permanent Resident Abroad)


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

I just got my pr card. I needed a replacement as I could not collect it as we were in te country for a short while like yourself. It took ten months and I had to attend the office to collect rather than have it mailed. I needed to be me show my passport and landing papers so I am not sure a relative can receive it now. I might be wrong but best to check.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lethal_dose said:


> Thank you Auld Yin, so i can enter with the stamped documents, but the question is: doesn't that subject me to any type of trouble or obstacles at the airport?


It shouldn't. Many people experience the same situation.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

I was quoted a 48-business day wait for the PR card when I landed in October, 2011


----------



## lethal_dose (Jun 22, 2010)

JGK said:


> I was quoted a 48-business day wait for the PR card when I landed in October, 2011


And did you receive it already?


----------



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

I had no trouble whatsoever, travelling into Canada on my stamped papers. In fact I did it several times last year until we finally made the big move last August. We received our PR cards approx 50 days later through the post.


----------



## Ritik (Feb 6, 2012)

*How easy to get IT job in canada*

Hi All,

I am Ritik Dodhiwala, having 10 years exp in IT.
I am from India,having exp in Software programming,Software testing as well as application support.I have done french level 1 from Alliance de Bombay.
I have heard about skilled migration programs of Canada and Quebec.
on Points calculator I Score 72 points.
Could you please let me know how easy to get job in canada.
How long it will take to process my skill migration Visa?

Thanks in Advance.
Regards,
Ritik


----------



## anadelarosa (Oct 27, 2010)

lethal_dose said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I landed in Toronto on 21st August 2011 and went back to UAE on September 2011. I got my Health card and my sin card. I wonder why I did not receive my PR card till now? Anyone who is outside Canada is experiencing the same delay? According to the updated cic website, it takes 47 working days..??:confused2: I want to go back to Toronto coz I loved it


It takes about a month. When landing in Toronto at the airport they ask you for an address where they can mail out the PR, this one has to be in Canada. Did you do that ?


----------



## lethal_dose (Jun 22, 2010)

anadelarosa said:


> It takes about a month. When landing in Toronto at the airport they ask you for an address where they can mail out the PR, this one has to be in Canada. Did you do that ?


Yes and I have already received the healthcare and the social security number


----------

